# Phenibut



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I got phenibut in the mail today - 90 250mg pills. Anyone have advice on how to best use this drug? I am going to start out at a low dose (250-500mg), work up to about 1g, and keep taking 1g 1-2 times a week depending upon the results.

I am going to post my experiences on this thread.

MODS, please move this thread to natural supplements forum. Phenibut is not a prescription drug. My bad.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

yes, start out with the low dose to get the best effects and keep tolerance low because this is a product that builds tolerance amazingly fast. I would try one capsule before bed for the first 3-4 days. I say before bed because you don't know how u will react to it yet. First times it can be quite euphoric. Then after 3-4 days of one capsule you can try one in the morning and one in the evening. If you take a large dose it feels like you have had a large amount of alcohol. (think of being very drunk) The side effects can be a slight hangover too. If you want to get the best out of it and build tolerance avoid such high doses. When takin properly this product is amazing. Must be cycled in my opinion though. I would do 2 weeks on of phenibut, then after that maybe 2-3 weeks of theanine and then repeat.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Panic Prone said:


> yes, start out with the low dose to get the best effects and keep tolerance low because this is a product that builds tolerance amazingly fast. I would try one capsule before bed for the first 3-4 days. I say before bed because you don't know how u will react to it yet. First times it can be quite euphoric. Then after 3-4 days of one capsule you can try one in the morning and one in the evening. If you take a large dose it feels like you have had a large amount of alcohol. (think of being very drunk) The side effects can be a slight hangover too. If you want to get the best out of it and build tolerance avoid such high doses. When takin properly this product is amazing. Must be cycled in my opinion though. I would do 2 weeks on of phenibut, then after that maybe 2-3 weeks of theanine and then repeat.


Thanks for the advice :thanks

Are you taking phenibut now? How has your experience been?

I am planning to cycle phenibut with Ativan. Both work on GABA receptors, so I am not sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

sure. no i'm not taking phenibut now. I built up quite a tolerance to it so much that even a 2 month break I don't feel the same effect. I used it only when I needed some serious stress relief but when I took it I took high doses most of the time. At low doses. 200-500 mg 3x a day it gives amazing cognitive effects, huge stress relief, energy and libido booster and all while functioning like yourself. I haven't takin it in a long time actually. I cycle things and try different things all the time. I was taking a natural benzo combo in the form of mucuna pruriens and bacopa minnieri. That worked really well as far as anxiety tolerance and confidence. Now i'm trying a new substance. Theanine serine by source naturals. So far so good! The only thing I miss about the benzo combo was the increase in confidence from extra dopamine release. 

ativan is a prescription benzo. It primarily works on gaba-a receptors in which the effects are very mild at that site but yet very helpful for anxiety. It not a huge effect but you notice that your just dealing better and able to do more. That's what I like about benzos. 

Phenibut however works more on gaba-b receptors. It's a different feeling. It's stronger. while benzo's force gaba to work harder phenibut actually raises gaba levels in the brain. because of the phenyl ring it does have slight effects on dopamine as well. It's a 2 for 1 deal. That's what I love about it. it definetly boosts confidence. ON a phenibut buzz you feel like you can do anything, nothing in the world can stop you. 

You probably can cycle the 2. I never tried ativan( i try to steer away from prescription drugs). I also try to stay clear of the dr office. i can't stand dealing with those idiots. So many of them have never listened to me and tried to give me the wrong medication. They have been trying to get me on ssri's for years. That's not my problem! My problem is weak gaba receptor stimulation. So with a lot of research over the years and schooling I now dr myself. Although i've read benzo's have very little side effects. What are the effects and has it helped you?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Ativan has definitely helped me a lot. It provides strong, immediate (30min) relief from anxiety, it works very well. 

I am looking for alternatives because 
1) I want to stretch my limited Ativan supply (down to last 10 1mg pills)

2) I don't like the side effects while I am on Ativan, mainly drowsiness, reduced motivation, general cognitive slowing. 

3) All these side effects are temporary and they go away once the medicine wears off (4-6 hours for me, of course this is dependant upon dose, if I take a large dose, I can feel it 24 hours later). What scares me the most, however, is the permanent brain damage that long term benzo use may cause (no one knows for sure, this is still being researched).

I am just looking for a safer and cleaner way to deal with SA. Till I find it, I am going to stick with Ativan (& phenibut if it works).


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I hear that. The side effects in the long run don't out weigh the benifets. If you feel cloudy minded even though your anxiety is less it doesn't seem much worth it in the long run. It's definitely not a long term solution. I would ditch the activan then. I have read of withdrawl seizure risk of using benzo's for a long period of time. Similar to a alcoholics withdrawl. Too me that long term risk doesn't out weigh the benefits. I used to abuse alcohol for my social anxiety. I started to develop withdrawl seizures and still do run the risk if I have too many drinks. I'm considered epileptic but I seem to only run in trouble when I drink alcohol so i'm done with that. Without the alcohol i'm seizure free. I don't take meds. I imagine long term benzo use would be dangerous for me as well. If your seizure thresh hold is higher u may never experience that. Give theanine a try as well. It seems to me that long term theanine use would be much more benificial and without any side effects. Do some research on theanine. It truly is a perfect natural drug. KAVA is good too but it take a month or so for you to notice the difference. It's effects get stronger with time.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Panic Prone said:


> ON a phenibut buzz you feel like you can do anything, nothing in the world can stop you.


That's pretty much how it made me feel. I felt physically stronger than I really was. It also made me feel a bit aggressive, even though I'm not aggressive at all. It's also a motivational-booster. I found myself doing stuff (push-ups, cleaning the house, etc...), that I normally wouldn't do. Even though I've never taken an illegal drug before, I'm guessing that's how one would feel if on Meth. But I have read that Phenibut has similarities to GHB.

I don't recommend Phenibut for those who don't have any self-control, else they might do something which could get them or somebody else in serious harm.

Phenibut doesn't seem to work anymore, but it was an interesting anxiolytic experience for me when it did work.

I guess my recommendation would be to start out on a relatively low dose, 500mg, and then increase it in 100-200mg increments until desired effects are reached. But I should point out that it could take up to half a day before the effects kick in, so if you don't feel anything right away, then that's probably the reason. The mistake I made was that one day I got impatient that I wasn't feeling anything, so I took another dose, and that became the biggest mistake of my life. The next two days I was sicker than sick, and I threw up about 20 times, evil-looking black vomit that you would only see in the Exorcist. Horrible, horrible experience.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> [quote="Panic Prone":922e4]ON a phenibut buzz you feel like you can do anything, nothing in the world can stop you.


That's pretty much how it made me feel. I felt physically stronger than I really was. It also made me feel a bit aggressive, even though I'm not aggressive at all. It's also a motivational-booster. I found myself doing stuff (push-ups, cleaning the house, etc...), that I normally wouldn't do. Even though I've never taken an illegal drug before, I'm guessing that's how one would feel if on Meth. But I have read that Phenibut has similarities to GHB.

I don't recommend Phenibut for those who don't have any self-control, else they might do something which could get them or somebody else in serious harm.
[/quote:922e4]

I've never tried ghb either. That effect I was talking about I really only experienced it 2x. Also I forgot to mention the massive sexual stimulant effect as well. From ghb users they have said that phenibut has similar effects but more mild.. so I imagine ghb is crazy. At no time did I feel out of controll though. I didn't really feel inhibitions lowered much just senses hightened incredibly. I would compare it to a cocaine like confidence. But i've never experienced that again. phenibut tolerance develops very fast.. It's effects are less and less every time.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

I've taken GHB, and I really was not impressed. It was mostly just an energetic drunken feeling for me. Very good for sleep at the right dosage though. Phenibut doesn't seem too similar to me.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok, I took 500mg yesterday night, 250mg today morning upon waking and now, 5 hours after the last dose, I still do not feel anything significant. Maybe, the anxiolytic effect is there but just too subtle to detect. I am going to up the dose to 1gm when I try again in a few days.


----------

